# Help to ease streatching



## calboydoc (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello everyone I am 33 weeks pregnant, and my poor stomach is stretching to the max already. It is actually hurting. Does anyone have anything ideas that may help? I have been putting lotion on continuously.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Drink extra fluids (water), and try putting olive oil on you stomach. Our dermatologist here in town recommends crisco vegetable shortening for really dry winter skin. Put it on right after a shower when your skin is still a little damp.

Good luck!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hands down, the best way to prevent stretch marks is to smear anhydrous lanolin on your tummy maybe twice per day. You can buy it in 1 pound containers at the drug store for $20 to $25, but it's also available in smaller containers. The consistency is kind of like vasoline except it's stickier.

http://www.apothecary-shoppe.com/product_info.php?products_id=703


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Fresh, repeat fresh, aloe vera gel not only acts as a moisturiser, but also helps to reduce scarring. Slather it on, as often as you can. 

Aside from that, I think you have to blame your mother, or your grandmother....
Susceptibility to stretch marks tends to be genetic.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Hands down, the best way to prevent stretch marks is to smear anhydrous lanolin on your tummy maybe twice per day. You can buy it in 1 pound containers at the drug store for $20 to $25, but it's also available in smaller containers. The consistency is kind of like vasoline except it's stickier.
> 
> http://www.apothecary-shoppe.com/product_info.php?products_id=703


What is the difference bettwen anhydrous lanolin and lanolin?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

bumping this up because im really curious.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Aloe and cocoa butter. When I was pregnant I alternated between the two and did not get stretch marks. Apply it 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Massage lotions into it regularly and try for slow weight gain. Massage will help the skin stretch slowly and the slow weight gain gives it time to stretch. Other than that it is mainly genetics. Also make sure you stay hydrated.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Dreamy said:


> What is the difference bettwen anhydrous lanolin and lanolin?


Anhydrous means "without water". Lanolin lotion is an emulsion with lanolin and water. Anhydrous lanolin is nearly transparent, like an ointment. Anhydrous lanolin is a lot more concentrated.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Anhydrous means "without water". Lanolin lotion is an emulsion with lanolin and water. Anhydrous lanolin is nearly transparent, like an ointment. Anhydrous lanolin is a lot more concentrated.


Thanks! I think that goes on my list to try.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I couldn't wait to try this stuff so I got it from here http://www.taosherb.com/.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Dreamy said:


> I couldn't wait to try this stuff so I got it from here http://www.taosherb.com/.


It's available everywhere. Walgreens, CVS, supermarket pharmacies, you name it.

Good luck!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Nevada said:


> It's available everywhere. Walgreens, CVS, supermarket pharmacies, you name it.
> 
> Good luck!


I should have looked, that would have saved me a ton on shipping. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## calboydoc (Apr 10, 2008)

I just wanted to say thank you for everyones advice. I went for my 33 week check up and sonogram yesterday. I guess the reason my stomach is streatching and hurting so bad is because my darling daughter is side-ways.


----------

